# Del-met hubcap system



## superprocamaro (Aug 24, 2010)

My class A motorhome has what I was told is the Del-met hubcap system on it.I am looking for a retention bracket that holds the hubcap to the wheel.I need one for the rear which has dual rear wheels.I was told they are the spider type.If anyone knows where I can find these retainers or has an idea of what could be used in it's place please let me know.I have posted pictures in my gallery what the hubcap looks like and the retainer that holds it on.The hubcaps fit the 19.5 inch wheel.
Thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 24, 2010)

Re: Del-met hubcap system

You have OLD hubcaps.  I don't know if you will find parts for them.  Click on this link and contact Phoenix USA and see if they have anything that can help....or maybe sell you new caps!!

http://www.phoenixusa.com/index.phtml


----------

